# Sabino, Tabino, Splash, Frame ?????



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I have tried to go back through the other threads about paint paterns & I am just confusing myself. Can somebody please tell me what Scout is???


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

For fun, I'm going to guess before some of the more experienced people answer. I think I'm seeing Tobiano because of the shield, spots on the flank and 'untouched' head. Splash because the blaze is big and bottom heavy, and Sabino because the spots have jagged and crazy edges as well as the white lower lip.

Now I'll wait to see how close I was xD


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going out on a limb here, i'm going to say Tobiano, with some Sabino. 
I always thought of the color patterns in this way, Tobiano-white crosses the back
Overo-white does not cross the back between withers and tail.
Sabino-jagged/lacy edges on spots
Splash-is mainly occurring from the belly/barrel, as the color stays on his top line.
I'm far from an expert. So now i'll wait to see how far i'm off. 
Good luck!! Nice looking horse btw!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm just seeing Tobiano. Sabino I find has way more jagged edges; to me those seem regular tobiano spots. They're never completely round.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm seeing tobiano, and maybe some splash (I think I see a spot on his bottom lip/chin?)

In my words-
- Tobiano runs vertically up from the legs. On the back legs it runs up and over the butt, on the front legs it runs up and over the shoulders.
- Splash looks like the horse was dipped in white paint. White legs with bottom-heavy facial markings.
- Sabino gives jagged markings, and often a "roan" border around other spots from pinto patterns
- Frame tends toward solid color on the legs, chest, butt, and topline. When you look at a frame horse from the side, it looks like the white pattern is "framed" by color.
- Overo is an umbrella term for all non-tobiano pinto patterns.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

so Bay Tobiano???


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

She is indeed Bay Tobiano! Very nicely colored!


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Tobiano


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Not JUST tobiano because tobiano doesn't cause face white AT ALL. Definitely tobiano in there, but there has to be something else for the horse to have ANY white on its face.

Considering it's a fairly large blaze, I would be tempted to say definitely sabino, possibly splash. Something about the body markings makes me want to say possible frame, but I'm not sure what or why.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Couldn't the white blaze be the product of a chestnut parent?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Couldn't the white blaze be the product of a chestnut parent?


No. The blaze is the direct result of a WHITE PATTERN gene.


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> Not JUST tobiano because tobiano doesn't cause face white AT ALL. Definitely tobiano in there, but there has to be something else for the horse to have ANY white on its face..


This is incorrect. The Tobiano gene does not cause to 100% solid colored head.

http://www.apha.com/breed/tobiano.html


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

PonyPainter said:


> This is incorrect. The Tobiano gene does not cause to 100% solid colored head.
> 
> APHA.Com - Tobiano Pattern


Le sigh. We do not refer to registries for color information here. They are so far behind the current scientific findings and really have no intention of changing themselves. Tobiano does not cause face white. At all. All white on any horse is caused by something. Whatever that is has not been discovered and singled out yet.


----------

